# Das beste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten



## Floletni (15. November 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen was euer lieblings Strategiespiel ist. Ich habe es mal nicht als Umfrage gemacht, bevor hier noch jemand rummeckert das ein Spiel fehlt.

Jedenfalls ist mein Favorit: Siedler 2-4

PS.


----------



## Iron-Shio (15. November 2007)

WH40.000: Dawn Of War + Addons oder falls ihr X-COM:TftD in dieses Genre lasst...


----------



## Oliver (15. November 2007)

Total Annihilation


----------



## JimBeam (15. November 2007)

Warcraft 3 +Addon, rein subjektiv natürlich weils mir am meisten Spass macht


----------



## Masher (15. November 2007)

Age of Empires^^


----------



## Pokerclock (15. November 2007)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel, dass ich spielte war C&C2 Alarmstufe Rot (USK 16) mit 11 Jahren gespielt. 

Age of Empires 2 und 3
C&C-Reihe


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2007)

Warcraft 2 und Starcraft.

Ich übersetz das jetzt mal lieber nicht, das wird sonst zu dämlich


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. November 2007)

Siedler 2  War mein erstes und zugleich bestes Strategiegame was ich gezockt habe


----------



## Piy (15. November 2007)

wc3, starcraft, c&c3, earth 2160 (ach keine ahnung, die zahl kann ich mir nie merken)....

sind die, die auf keiner lan fehlen


----------



## buzty (18. November 2007)

company of heroes


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Total Annihilation



Dem Kann ich nur zustimmen, wobei bei mir C&C gleich auf ist.


----------



## darksplinter (18. November 2007)

ALso für mich auf jedenfall medieval 2 , c&c 3 und anno1602


----------



## HtPC (18. November 2007)

Ein wirklicher Klassiker,  Schach:sm_B-):


----------



## buzty (18. November 2007)

oh ja anno 1602 hatte ich ganz vergessen! wie lang hab ich das daals nicht gespielt *inerinnerungenschwelg*


----------



## Ripa (25. November 2007)

Auf jeden Fall Age of Empires 2


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. November 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Total Annihilation


Schaut aber im Vergleich zu den anderen heutzutage ziemlich bescheiden aus.


Der Nachfolger davon ist aber auch nicht soo schlecht (Supreme Commander)...


----------



## d00mfreak (25. November 2007)

Rein von meiner Spielzeit dürfte das beste DoW mit Addons sein (W40k-Universum rulez  )
Ausgezeichnet finde ich auch CoH


----------



## squall (25. November 2007)

buzty schrieb:


> company of heroes


 
 . . .  exakt, dazu Dawn of War, Schlacht um Mittelerde 2  und C&C: Tiberium Wars . .. .. 


Früher war es "Shining Force 1 + 2 + III  + Cd  + Gaiden". (SEGA)
Dann  war es - "Final Fantasy Tactics"  und  "Advanced Wars"  (Square und Nintendo ) usw ..... .


----------



## PartyBoy69 (25. November 2007)

eindeutig Supreme Commander


----------



## EGThunder (26. November 2007)

Die Nummer 1 ist für mich auf jedenfall Warhammer 40k - Dawn of War inkl. aller Addon's.

2. C&C
3. HOMM
4. Supreme Commander
5. Dune II auf Sega

EG


----------



## Lockdown (6. Dezember 2007)

RTS .. dafür gibts viel zu viel gute von ! ^^

1.Siedler 3 -- Mit meinem 166er EWIG gespielt
2.Anno 1602 -- Mit gleichem Rechner ein Klassiker
3.Empire Earth -- Das Urgestein und einzig guter Teil der Serie -must have-
4.Warcraft 3 (+TFT) -- Trotz des alters : Suchtgefahr
5.Siedler 2 -- Erst spät für mich entdeckt aber trotzdem unverwüstlich
6.Caesar 3 -- Bauen im alten Rom.Eher WiSim trotzdem eine Herausforderung aus alter Zeit ^^


----------



## Mike1@Windows (6. Dezember 2007)

[x]Battle for Wesnoth...nettes freies rundenbasierendes Strategiespiel, für das es unzählige gute (aber sehr schwere) Kampagnen gibt.
[x]Warcraft 3...macht einfach Spaß, vorallem auf LANs.


----------



## exa (6. Dezember 2007)

ganz eindeutig und einzigartig: HdR: Schlacht um Mittelerde, ein so geiles Game mit der Taktischen tiefe der festen bauplätze hab ich sonst nie erlebt, bleibt wohl leider auch das einzige der art, der nachfolger bricht ja schon mit dieser spielweise...

das hab ich wochenlang gezockt und hat mich mehr gefesselt als wc3!!!


----------



## ugimen (6. Dezember 2007)

Starcraft...
Starcraft...
Starcraft...


----------



## simons700 (6. Dezember 2007)

Stronghold Crusader

ist für mich das beste 
den MP modus über lan find ich auch spize.


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde welche Dune und Warcraft 1 sind auch noch zu erwähnen... Ich habe super Erinnerungen an die Games.


----------



## Friday (8. Dezember 2007)

Siedler 3 - Spiele ich heute noch gern und oft.


----------



## ulukay (9. Dezember 2007)

WTF?
warum gibts leute die nicht Starcraft schreiben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Dezember 2007)

Vermutlich weil sie nicht alt genug sind, um dieses außergewöhnliche Spiel zu kennen


----------



## EGThunder (9. Dezember 2007)

Oder weil mir z.B. Starcraft nicht sooo gut gefallen hat, da finde ich das Gameplay von DOW einfach deutlich besser. 

EG


----------



## Metty79 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hearts of Iron 2 Doomsday Armageddon (aber nicht die Armageddon Kampagne)


----------



## Jaadoo (13. Dezember 2007)

Siedler 2 + 3
Europa Universalis 3
Hearts of Iron - Doomsday


----------



## Bimek (20. Dezember 2007)

Battle Isle 1+2  , Incubation und Heroes of Might and Magic 3+5  sind echte Hammer Strategiespiele.

Warcraft 2+3 fande ich von den Echzeitstressteilen am Besten


----------



## the Canadier (20. Dezember 2007)

ganz klar Siedler 3!!!!


----------



## SmokyCase (20. Dezember 2007)

Für mich Anno 1602 und 1701

Das 1503 hatte ich auch, jedoch war es mir ein wenig zu komplex, daher scheidet es aus


----------



## Lockdown (21. Dezember 2007)

Anno 1602 
Siedler 3 (Gold)
Age of Empires 1-2
Caesar 3 (eher Wirtschaftssimulation)
Warcraft 3 (mit addons im BNet)


----------



## Homer (26. Dezember 2007)

Meine Favoriten sind:
Suprem Comander
WH40.000: Dawn Of War 
Age of Empires 2 und 3


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Januar 2008)

Master of Magic ist Legende...
dann kommen Age of Wonders 1, Dune 2, Warcraft 2, Wesnoth


----------



## y33H@ (7. Januar 2008)

CnC Generals ganz klar - zocke ich bis heute 
Dann Supreme Commander - 4on4 kracht gewaltig.

cYa


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. Januar 2008)

Für viele unverständlich aber für mich als Star Trek Fan eindeutig Nummer eins: Star Trek Armada 2
MFG


----------



## Player007 (7. Januar 2008)

1.ANNO 1701
2.ANNO 1503
3.Siedler 4


----------



## Lordac (7. Januar 2008)

Warcraft III mit The Frozen Throne im Battlenet! 

Das Spiel ist sehr ausgewogen und macht trotz des Alters immer noch extrem viel Spaß! Vor allem läuft es noch auf meinem Rechner, auch wenn es im 3 vs 3 manchmal ganz schön ruckelt wenn sich viele Einheiten auf einer Stelle tummeln...!

Ich freu mich schon auf Starcraft 2, dass könnte WCIII ablösen, sofern bis dahin ein neuer PC angeschafft ist!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## p1t (7. Januar 2008)

1. Warcraft III TFT einfach nur Hammer!
2. Anno 1602 hab ich früher ewig lang gezockt
3. Company of Heroes


----------



## niLe (7. Januar 2008)

Surpreme Commander + Forged Alliance...


----------



## HeNrY (7. Januar 2008)

AoE II


----------



## chosen (7. Januar 2008)

Es gibt echt viele gute RTS Games, aber lustig fand ich Dungeon Keeper `-_-´


----------



## der_schnitter (8. Januar 2008)

_Das_ beste Strategiespiel gibts für mich nicht,aber die beste Spielreihe:
Command & Conquer (bis zur Schließung von Westwood).An denen bin ich früher ewig gesessen.Ansonsten ziemlich gut wären noch Dawn Of War und Company Of Heroes,ebenso Empire Earth und Age Of Empires 2.


----------



## Mantiso90 (10. Januar 2008)

AoE Reihe^^
Company of Heroes
World in conflict
WH40K: DAwn of war + Addons
und natürlich WC3


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Januar 2008)

Supreme Commander
AoE Reihe
C&C Reihe
Warcraft Reihe


----------



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2008)

Z

Das hab ich mal über eine Gamessammlung bekommen und es gezockt bis zum erbrechen, simpel und genial...


----------



## ascoolasice79 (22. Januar 2008)

Für mich ist nach wie vor Starcraft die No.1. Aber eigentlich kann man doch ganz schlecht ein "Bestes Spiel" wählen. Genauso toll fand ich Warcraft3 oder die Age of Empire Reihe.


----------



## tarnari (23. Januar 2008)

Sicherlich die CIV Reihe, die Anno Reihe und natürlich die TotalWar Reihe.

Und ein absoluter Klassiker: EmpireEarth 1 im Multiplayer.


----------



## freakgothictrance (23. Januar 2008)

erstma aoe 2...zock ich heut immer noch....
dann empire earth war ganz cool...
c&c sowieso...und stonghold crusader hat mir auch sehr viel sapß gemacht...

greetz


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Januar 2008)

Jo,

Empire Earth 2 zieht mich vor allem bei LAN-Partys öfters in seinen Bann. Leider macht sich das Spiel nur unbeliebt bei denen -und davon gibt es viele-, die schnell etwas vollbringen möchten. Die Epochen ziehen sich schön.


----------



## tarnari (24. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> Empire Earth 2 zieht mich vor allem bei LAN-Partys öfters in seinen Bann. Leider macht sich das Spiel nur unbeliebt bei denen -und davon gibt es viele-, die schnell etwas vollbringen möchten. Die Epochen ziehen sich schön.



Damit hast du völlig recht!! Ich fand halt nur beim 1. das Basen bauen besser.
Das System hätten sie imo so lassen sollen...


----------



## EvilKnivel (29. Januar 2008)

Als erstes Mal Civ 2-4 (Civ 1 hab ich leider nie gezockt), Total War Reihe vor allerm Rome und Medieval2, Age of Empires2+Addon aber vor allem die Klassiker fand ich scho immer geil Age of Empires1 un Dune2000 (trotz mieser Balance bei Dune). Ach jaaa Strategiespiele.... meine große Schwäche. Weis vielleicht jemand eigentlich wo man Dune2 heut noch herkriegt?

MfG EvilKnivel


----------



## Mantiso90 (30. Januar 2008)

Das beste STrategiegame war mE nach die Age of Empires serie^^. Gefolgt von Command and Conquer, Starcraft, Warcraft.... Zurzeit finde ich, dass WiC das beste Strategietitel ist und natürlich Company of Heros + Addon


----------



## Cola_Colin (5. Februar 2008)

1. Total Annihilation, immer noch ne Partie wert^^
2. Supreme Commander vor allem mit Forged Alliance
3. Total Annihilation Spring
4. Warcraft 3


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (12. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir schaut das so aus:

1: Empires Dawn of the Modern World
2: Age of Empires I+II
3: Empire Earth I+II


----------



## manni-tu (12. Februar 2008)

ganz klar: company of heroes!!!


----------



## Gast1654636202 (12. Februar 2008)

EvilKnivel schrieb:


> Weis vielleicht jemand eigentlich wo man Dune2 heut noch herkriegt?



Leider nicht. Wobei ich Dune 1 wesentlich besser fand und dies dann auch für mich das beste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten darstellt. Fliegt hier noch irgendwo im Keller rum auf Diskette... gleich mal suchen gehen...


----------



## grabhopser (13. Februar 2008)

SupCom FA 
aber nur Multiplayer die KI is im SinglePlayer viel zu schwach


----------



## asdf1234 (17. Februar 2008)

Star Craft Broodwar , ganz klar die beste Story die coolsten Rassen das beste Game play der beste Multiplayer Modus es ist eines der besten Spiele überhaupt die je rausgekommen sind.


----------



## holzkreuz (19. Februar 2008)

CNC Reihe

Ganz besonders CNC3


----------



## Ecle (23. Februar 2008)

Earth 2160
Anno 1701
Supreme Commander


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Februar 2008)

W40K Dawn of War,
inkl. Adons


----------



## snappz (26. Februar 2008)

company of heroes 
und 
company of heroes opposing fronts


----------



## MESeidel (2. März 2008)

StarCraft < Dark Reign < Supreme Commander

jeweils mit Addon


----------



## Floletni (3. März 2008)

Lockdown schrieb:


> RTS .. dafür gibts viel zu viel gute von ! ^^
> 
> 1.Siedler 3 -- Mit meinem 166er EWIG gespielt
> 2.Anno 1602 -- Mit gleichem Rechner ein Klassiker
> ...



Hab Siedler 3 auch bis zum Umfallen gespielt. Und EE 1 ist auch wirklich der beste Teil. Die 2 haben sie versaut. Ich könnte die Entwickler dafür umbringen. Und leider geht mein Ceasar 3 nicht mehr genauso wie mein Siedler 3.


----------



## The_Rock (4. März 2008)

lexx0049 schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Wobei ich Dune 1 wesentlich besser fand und dies dann auch für mich das beste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten darstellt. Fliegt hier noch irgendwo im Keller rum auf Diskette... gleich mal suchen gehen...



Die Antwort kommt nun etwas spät, aber... ist Dune 1 wirklich ein Strategiespiel? ^^

Ich fands übrigens auch klasse


----------



## ElsiE (21. März 2008)

Siedler 
Homeworld 1


----------



## meina (15. Mai 2008)

World in Conflict, C&C Reihe, WH40k samt AddOns


----------



## Aribarambo (15. Mai 2008)

ganz klar die *Age of Empires* Reihe


----------



## Iceshard (15. Mai 2008)

Starcraft und WC 3  sind ungeschlagen fuer mich die besten !
Blizzard ist einfach Qualitaet auf hoechstem nieveu.

UNd starcraft 2 wird sich ohne zweifel auch wieder die genrekrone schnappen , da kann man auf blizzard vertrauen


----------



## redfalcon (15. Mai 2008)

Age of Empires 2.

Dieser ganze moderne Kram ist viel zu hektisch um den Titel "Strategie-Spiel" zu tragen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2008)

1. Siedler 4
2. Empire Earth 2
3. C&C Generals


----------



## Philster91 (15. Mai 2008)

für mich gehören zu den besten strategiespielen auf jeden fall alle anno-teile und medieval 2: total war.  der erste cossacks-teil war auch total genial , den zweiten fand ich doof.


----------



## xTc (15. Mai 2008)

Strategiespiele gibt es viele aber am liebsten hatte ich "Die Siedler (5?!?) - Das Erbe des Königs" samt Add-On's. Schade fand ich es nur das man nur 200 oder 250 Einheiten haben konnte.


Gruß


----------



## Max3l (15. Mai 2008)

Starcraft und Warcraft III 4 THE WIN 


Ich hoffe mal das Starcraft 2 es schafft seinem Vorgänger gerecht zu werden, woran ich leider im Moment zweifle, da Blizzard ja vorallem an den Einheiten ordentlich herumschraubt und somit das Balancing nun nochmal komplett überdacht werden muss.


----------



## Fransen (16. Mai 2008)

World in Conflict
C&C 3 
und Last but not least C&C Stunde Null das Ultimative  Spiel wenn man langeweile hat.....


----------



## memphis@Mg (16. Mai 2008)

1-:die *anno* reihe! bis auf den 1503 teil der rest passt!

2-:siedler 2-3! 

3-:C&C teile


----------



## Bang0o (16. Mai 2008)

Modern Combat: World in Conflict 
2. WK: Company of Heroes
Aufbau: Anno 1701
SciFi: Star Wars Empire at War
Altertum: Age Of Empires 3


----------



## The_Rock (22. Mai 2008)

Starcraft
C&C 1+2

Aufbau: Siedler 2


----------



## potzblitz (23. Mai 2008)

Die Siedler & Anno Reihe gehören wohl zu den besten Strategie/Aufbauspielen!

World in Conflict!


----------



## Fabian (23. Mai 2008)

Neuzeit:World in Conflict
Fantasie:Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
Altertum:Age of emipres 2+The conquerors edition(ich weiß noch wie lange ich das auf  nem pentium 2 gezoggt hab)


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Mai 2008)

M.A.X. ist immernoch das eindeutig beste Game. Es gibt glaub bis heute kein Spiel, wo man seine Einheiten so individuell und vielseitig upgraden kann.


----------



## hasek53 (28. Mai 2008)

Heroes of Might & Magic 2+3


----------



## The_Rock (30. Mai 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> M.A.X. ist immernoch das eindeutig beste Game. Es gibt glaub bis heute kein Spiel, wo man seine Einheiten so individuell und vielseitig upgraden kann.



Das hab ich damals bis zum Umfallen gespielt 

"Hähä, hier kriegste mich nicht!" 
*Reichweiten-Upgrade für Missleturm MKIII*
*WUUUSCHHHH*RUMMS*
"Denkste!"


----------



## STURM622 (6. Juni 2008)

Stronghold Crusader

Celtic Kings

Empires - Die Neuzeit

Castle Strike


----------



## PCTom (7. Juni 2008)

es gibt viele gute aber nur eines konnte mich über ein Jahrzehnt fesseln ,ich fing es an damals auf meinen Amiga 500 zu zocken und spiele die Serie immer noch SID  MEIER´S CIVILIZATION


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Juni 2008)

Age of Empires II, auch wenn Siedler II knapp dahinter liegt.

Und, ehrlich gesagt, ich habe noch nie die gelegenheit gehabt, StarCraft zu spielen - muss ich unbedingt noch nachholen!


----------



## willy (10. Juli 2008)

age of empires 1 und 2, mensch hab ich das als kind lang gezockt xD
company of heroes und addon, is das beste RTS ever...
Alle CnC  vorallem AR1 und AR2 
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War + addons
empire earth <3 beste massenschlachten ever xD
und wc3+tft is very nice, vorallem funmaps, lan hit pur


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Juli 2008)

Mein Favorit ist da ganz klar die Age of Empires-Serie.


----------



## master.of.chaos (19. Juli 2008)

Meiner auf jeden Fall und konkurenzlos Wc3+AddOn!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

Für mich klar das beste Strategiespiel: DHdR Schlacht um Mittelerde 1  

Dummerweise läuft es aber unter Vista nicht  

*[Edit]*
Doch, es ist jetzt spielbar unter Vista!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## low- (20. Juli 2008)

Jap! Und LotR BFME2+Addon ist auch super  Besonders diese Hero/Gladiator Maps xD


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Juli 2008)

C&C und zwar ALLE


----------



## xpfreddy (24. Juli 2008)

eindeutig Cossacks. Und zwar alle Teile. Da war immer verdammt viel Strategie dahinter und nicht so ein langweiliges "rumgeklicke".


----------



## Floletni (1. August 2008)

@xpfreddy

Da kann ich dir Zustimmen. Kein Sinnloses gerushe durch die Friedenszeit. Mensch sowas müsste man mal wieder einführen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. August 2008)

Ich fand WIC und COH echt geil, sind beide aber fast zu ähnlich, fand ich zumindest...
Aber trotzdem sau geil, in WIC die Artellarie, die war einfach immer wieder funny, wenn man so nur rumgebombt hat!
Siedler 3 war aber auch echt eine Bombe, mein erstes richtiges PC-Spiel übrigens...


----------



## Rick Dangerous (7. August 2008)

*Strategic Command 2.* Weapons and Warfare




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man sich eine *Demo herunterladen*


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. August 2008)

Rise of Nations + AddOn Thrones & Patriots
Schade, dass das heute fast niemand mehr kennt. Alle Epochen der Weltgeschichte, wunderbares Gameplay. Einfach nur der Hammer. Einen Platz in meinem Spieleolymp hat es sicher. 

Age of Empires 2 
Spiele Ich, seitdem Ich 12 Jahre jung war. Und imemr noch... und immer noch... und immer noch...

Warcraft 3 + The Frozen Throne
Da kommt man nicht dran vorbei, es ist klasse, einfach nur klasse.
PS: DotA rockt derbe.  

Supreme Commander + AddOn Forged Alliance
Ein Titel, der die Bezeichung Strategiespiel zu Recht trägt.


----------



## DenniRauch (5. September 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> company of heroes




*sign* imho nix besseres!


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. September 2008)

Star Wars Empire at War, mein erstes und Zugleich lieblingsstrategiespiel.
Aber c&c alarmstufe rot 2 war auch super!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (8. September 2008)

Also, muss dann irgendwie allen rechtegeben,
die meisten der erwähnten Spiele sind einfach hammer...
Mein "aktuellster" Favorit ist Supreme Commander.
Der Multi-Klassiker ist AOE2,
und für zwischendurch dann immer mal wieder WC3+Frozen Throne.
Ansonsten gute:
Company of Hereos,
World in Conflict,

und nunja, leider kann ich über das C&C nichts sagen,
werde es mir aber demnächst mal zulegen und spielen...
"Gespannt bin!"

Ach fast hätte ich das Rise of Legends /Rise of Nations vergessen...
War das eigentlich verwandt, oder das selbe Spiel?
Bin da gerade etwas planlos...


----------



## Lexx (8. September 2008)

Myth - Kreuzzug ins Ungewisse 

.. bombenwerfenden Zwerge


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Oktober 2008)

die Nummer 1, ganz klar ...

CIV IV inkl. aller Add Ons 


"Ja Schatz, ich komm gleich ins Bett, ich will nur noch schnell diese Stadt einnehmen #### Wie es ist schon 10 Uhr morgens?"


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Oktober 2008)

Meine Favoriten sind Ground Control 1+2,gibt nix geileres.....


----------



## Niza (10. Oktober 2008)

zu Antwort 102
Also Rise of Nations habe ich selber und finde es Klasse.

Sonst finde ich Die Siedler 2 , 4,  5 und 6 gut 
Age of Empires 2 und Empire at War + Ad on & Command and Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars ist auch noch positiv zu erwähnen

und
Mein Persönlicher Fafourit Starcraft + Add on 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch gedult haben und auf Starcraft 2 Warten.
leider!!!


----------



## TMX (10. Oktober 2008)

Auch Siedler 2: Veni, vidi, vici !   
Mein Erstes und immernoch bestes PC- Spiel, obwohl Erbe der Könige und Oblivion fast ran sind!


----------



## padme (15. Oktober 2008)

age of empires und company of heroes


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Oktober 2008)

zur Zeit

Supreme Commander


----------



## dvux (23. Oktober 2008)

wc3tft: auch heute noch ungeschlagen im balancing und langzeitmotivation
siedler2: kult

mhmm da hier so viele von Supreme Commander schwärmen muss ich mir das wohl auch nochmal besorgen... bin beim erscheinen einfach nicht warm geworden in dem game. meint ihr den singleplayer teil oder multiplayer??


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Oktober 2008)

Sudden Strike mit Forever Addon.


----------



## Cattivo (23. Oktober 2008)

Was den Langzeitspielspaß mit nem Freund von mir im Netzwerk damals angeht, eindeutig: Age of Empires 2 mit Addon Age of Kings!


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2008)

wc3, 

DHDR: DIE SCHLACHT UM MITTELERDE

absolutes muss!!


----------



## Lebun Lexad (24. Oktober 2008)

1. Civ 1 (lief damals Tag und Nacht auf meinem 486'er aber nur unter DOS 6.24)
2. Imperialismus II (geht heut noch ab wenn mal Langeweile da ist)
3. Alpha Centauri (Zarkov, Universität)
4. C&C Alarmstufe Rot 
5. RailRoad Tycoon II


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann man nur Sachen wie Panzergeneral vergessen 

Z wurde ja immerhin genannt. Immer noch genial und unerreicht
Dune 2 (dune 1 gibts im diesem sinne nicht...)
C&C, AR und TD
HoMM1,2 (3 war schon wieder schlecht dagegen)
Battle Isle 1,2 (einfach genial)
Warcraft 1,2,3
Civilisation 1,2,... (bis auf call to power)
Anno (der erste Teil. Der zweite war bescheiden, der letzte zwar nett, aber nichts wirklich neues mehr)
Alpha Centauri
M.A.X. war auch super
K.K.N.D.
Total Annhilation (ewig nicht gespielt)
Cossacks 1 hat auch spaß gemacht
Age of Empires 1,2
Starcraft ohne frage
Populars

Wenn man WiSims dazu nimmt
SimCity
Railroad Tycoon
...


Aktuelle Strategiespiele sind zwar meißt sehr nett, aber an die Klasse der alten kommen sie auch irgendwie nicht dran. Die hatten einfach ein cooles Flair


----------



## FlatEric (27. Oktober 2008)

Medieval II: Total War


----------



## dvux (27. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Civilisation 1,2,... (bis auf *call to power*)


wobei grad dein "ausschluss" fü viele (u.a. auch mich) der beste "teil" der serie bis heute ist 



> Aktuelle Strategiespiele sind zwar meißt sehr nett, aber an die Klasse der alten kommen sie auch irgendwie nicht dran. Die hatten einfach ein cooles Flair


leider leider... das merk ich heute immer wieder, wenn ein groß angepriesener titel bereits nach wenigen wochen wieder von der platte verschwinden


----------



## BigBubby (27. Oktober 2008)

dvux schrieb:


> wobei grad dein "ausschluss" fü viele (u.a. auch mich) der beste "teil" der serie bis heute ist



Ich habe da auch mal nicht 100% meine meinung geschrieben, sodnern eher die gesammelte. Call to Power hatte ich leider nur serh kurz,was spaß gemacht hatte, aber nicht lang genug, um es wirklich bewerten zu können. Habe meine meinung mit der von bekannten/freunden vervollständigt.

7Kingdoms gabs noch, das fand ich aber nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## dvux (27. Oktober 2008)

war ja auch keinesfalls negativ gegen dich gemeint... nur eine aussage zu dem spiel im allgemeinem


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2008)

Siedler 2


----------



## Roli (28. Oktober 2008)

Hm Strategiespiele konnten mich nie lange fesseln..aber das beste ist wohl Starcraft (+addon).
WC 2+3+tft auch gerne durchgespielt. Blizzard Games halt...


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (28. Oktober 2008)

Also auf jeden fall EE1+Erweiterung und C&C Stunde Null


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. November 2008)

World in Conflict und Codename Panzers 2


----------



## robvandyke (5. November 2008)

Age of Empires II !!!


----------



## D3NNi5 (9. November 2008)

Das BESTE Strategyspiel ist World in Conflict (WIC) !!

Es gibt kein Strategyspiel was so auf Multiplayer ausgelegt ist wie WIC. Das Spiel ist der Hammer, mann hat vier rollen (für jeden was dabei:inf, air ,tank,support).


dann die clanwars..alter, so ein 5on5 in WIC macht richtig laune. Ich wüde jedem dieses Spiel empfehlen der voll auf Strategy abfährt.

Am anfang ist es sehr schwer, ich muss auch zu geben ich war nciht von vornerein begeistert. Erst wenn man es versteht fängt man an es zu lieben.

ps. Die grafik erstmal...boa der 2. Hammer


----------



## dvux (9. November 2008)

naja mach mal halblang... WIC istzweifellos gut aber nicht der Klassenprimus... wir haben WIC beim Release nen guten Monat lang im Clan gespielt - waren auch in der Leader zu Beginn gut vertreten. Nur irgendwie verlor das Spiel schnell seinen Reiz (...für uns).

die Idee mit den 4 Rollen ist nett und regt zu Teamplay an. Aber spätesten wenn man alles zwei mal gesehen hat, greift man zum Schema Air zum Gegner plätten und Inf um die Points zu sichern (ggf bei starken gegnern auch noch n Supporter der dann nur auf repair geht); das ganze so lang bis man A-Bomben hat und dann ist das spiel eh so gut wie gewonnen.

ich weiß nicht ob sich da seit damals was (vllt per balacing patches) geändert hat. aber uns wurde das spiel schlichtweg zu eintönig.

gruß dvux


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. November 2008)

also ich würd ja sagen als ältere spiele Starcraft und warcraft3 und bei den neuren bin ich stark von Company of heroes und SupCom gefesselt


----------



## Biosman (11. November 2008)

Age of Empires 1 - 3 
Black & White 1 - 2


----------



## hallihalli92 (11. November 2008)

Für mich ist das beste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten ganz klar Company of Heroes!


----------



## Mitwed (17. November 2008)

meiner meinung sind es fast alle commandandconquer teile und momentan sind es zwei davon die mir am meisten spaß machen einmal wäre es C&C Zero Hour( dank der mods die drausen sind oder noch gemacht werden wie shockwavemod oder contra oder generation x( noch in entwicklung) oder europien conflict( auch noch in entwicklung) oder rise of the reds( ist raus aber nur momentan die russische fraktion zu spielen die andere version wird viel mehr haben) und alarmstufe rot 3 gehört noch zu meinem besten strategie spiel momentan


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. November 2008)

Ich habe es eigentlich schon gesagt, nur im gegenteiligen Thread
Fallen Haven ist mein Lieblings-Strategiespiel


----------



## Das_Duddelsack (23. November 2008)

Warcraft 3
Company of Heroes


----------



## Flotter Geist (23. November 2008)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Ich habe es eigentlich schon gesagt, nur im gegenteiligen Thread
> Fallen Haven ist mein Lieblings-Strategiespiel


 


Dito


----------



## Wire_Damage (30. November 2008)

Eindeutig die Total War Serie, ich Liebe jeden Teil davon nur die Schiffe...
aber im neuen sind die auch mit von der Party hoffentlich wird das genauso genial.
Natürlich noch World in Conflict
und CIV 3 und 4,
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War darf auch auf keiner Lan fehlen...


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. Dezember 2008)

Total War


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (2. Dezember 2008)

Warcraft ist kult ich spiel es immer noch obwohl es sooo alt ist, es wär mal richtig Geil wenn die einen neuen Teil raus bringen würden, Warcraft VI "sabber".


----------



## [THM]Zany (2. Dezember 2008)

Für mich ganz klar --> Starcraft


----------



## TooHot (2. Dezember 2008)

StarCraft und Broodwar


----------



## CHICOLORES (3. Dezember 2008)

Age of Empires II im Multiplayer

Age of Empires III im Single Player (auch wenns n bissal verspielt ist)


----------



## HowDee (3. Dezember 2008)

- Dungeon Keeper II
- Supreme Commander / FA
- Starcraft
- Total Annihilation
- C&C Tiberium Wars (SP war spaßig)
- UFO / XCOM- Reihe
- Warhammer 40k
- Mech Commander 2
- Sacrifice (unterschätzter Klassiker)


----------



## LoElle (11. Dezember 2008)

Age of Empires 2 - schön, dass das so oft genannt wird.
Sudden Strike 1 (mit Forever-AddOn) und 2 (mit RWM 6.7) - wundert mich etwas, dass das bisher nur einmal genannt wurde (post # 114).


----------



## siliarussiliarus (15. Dezember 2008)

Also meine sind Siedler III, Civilization IV+Erweiterungen


----------



## Leopard (3. Januar 2009)

Siedler 2-4 und World in Conflict


----------



## darkKO (3. Januar 2009)

- Command & Conquer - Generals
- Warlords Battlecry III
- Supreme Commander
- War Front - Turning Point
- Act of War
- Empire Earth III


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2009)

für mich ganz klar thandor. das ist zwar schon so alt, dass es die meisten hier wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kennen, aber immer noch richtig geil.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. Januar 2009)

moe schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar thandor. das ist zwar schon so alt, dass es die meisten hier wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kennen, aber immer noch richtig geil.



Thandor...  Das hätte ich nach all der Zeit fast vergessen.

[x] Age of Empires 2


----------



## cami (5. Januar 2009)

jep, finde ebenfalls aoe2 Top!
Was natürlich auch nicht fehlen darf ist wc3.


----------



## Knexi (6. Januar 2009)

World in Conflict
Company of Heroes
HdR: Schlacht um Mittelerde


----------



## Shibi (6. Januar 2009)

Age of Empires 2. 
Ich spiel das immernoch gerne, obwohl es schon uralt ist. Das Spielprinzip ist einfach genial.

mfg, shibi


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2009)

AoE 1-3
Cossacks (den 2. teil hab ich nochnet gespielt)
WC3


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2009)

also ich fand Medieval TotalWar II echt genial... zock das seit es raus is... is nur vielleicht nich jedermanns geschmack...bin echt auf Empire Totalwar gespannt die reihe is genial...

außerdem stronghold crusader (alle strongholds danach warn gülle aber das!!!) 

und der klassiker Age of Empires II Jahre lang gezockt... mein vater zockt das seit das rauskam  freak...

oh... un schlacht um mittelerde und das erste cossacks (das 2. war doof)


----------



## No0dle (11. Januar 2009)

Command & Conquer Red Alert 2
+
World in Conflict


----------



## BenF (11. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich die Komplette Age of " " Reihe. Mythology und insbesondere das Titan AddOn fand ich am genialsten. Erst recht wenn man sich selbst schon vorher im Editor Karten mit riesigen Armeen gebaut hat


----------



## axel25 (13. Januar 2009)

Star Wars Empire at War + Addon

Ich finds Klasse


----------



## BeerIsGood (21. Januar 2009)

Star Craft (Protoss ftw )


----------



## elmoc (21. Januar 2009)

SC Broodwar, 
SC II (hat schon jetzt einen ehrenplatz verdient...) kann es Kaum erwarten den Zweiten Teil zu Spielen...


----------



## davidenine (21. Januar 2009)

Company of Heroes
Warcraft 3
Starcraft


----------



## DoomHeidi (24. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar C&C.

Besonders Zero Hour & Kanes Rache gefallen mir am besten.Ich glaub ich installiere es die Tage wieder.
Nur schade das man es nicht Online spielen kann bei all den Cheatern.Ist echt zum kotzen.

Da war mal einer der hatte nach 5 Minuten 20 Mammuts zu mir geschickt und behauptete noch frech wäre alles ohne Cheat.


----------



## jayson (24. Januar 2009)

c&c war echt der hammer früher.... aber heute zocke ich soetwas garnicht mehr...
age of empire bzw empire earth waren auch recht cool...


----------



## Doney (26. Januar 2009)

das erste c&c für die playstation war auch mein allererstes strategiespiel... TOP... das weckt erinnerungen...


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (26. Januar 2009)

das waren noch zeiten...
c&c auf playstation - damals haben wir dann immer 2 ps mit verbindungskabel verbunden und an 2 fernseher angeschlossen und gegen einander gezockt
habe das letzens mal wieder angeworfen, aber bei der grafik kriegt man echt sehbeschwerden und da hab ich dann aufgehört 

ansonsten finde ich civilization III und IV noch sehr gut


----------



## Phil_5 (26. Januar 2009)

C&C Alarmstufe Rot, is doch irgendwie Kult 

Und etwas moderner: Company of heroes


----------



## Doney (27. Januar 2009)

c&c auf playstation war auch allein wegen der steuerung interessant... wer das highspeed zocken konnte, konnte alles... auch wenn man sich dabei die finger gebrochen hat...


----------



## kalgani (27. Januar 2009)

Panzer General 3D
Heroes of Might & Magic III

kann mich zwischen den beiden einfach nciht entscheiden.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Januar 2009)

HoMM3? war doch einer der schlechtesten Teile der Serie, oder täusche ich mich da gerade?


----------



## kavka (27. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar auf 
platz 1: Total War Reihe 
                  platz 2: Anno Reihe (1503 war mist)
                  platz 3: commandos 1+2 
                  platz 4: Siedler 3
                  Platz 5: C&C Alarmstufe rot + Gegenangriff + vergeltungssschlag


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (28. Januar 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> c&c auf playstation war auch allein wegen der steuerung interessant... wer das highspeed zocken konnte, konnte alles...



musste man ja auch lange für üben, um so ein feingefühl zu bekommen und später dachte sich bestimmt der ein oder andere: "hätt ich damals lieber mal nen buch gelesen"


----------



## kalgani (28. Januar 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> HoMM3? war doch einer der schlechtesten Teile der Serie, oder täusche ich mich da gerade?



da täuschst du dich gerade 
HoMM 4 war nicht so wirkich gelungen. (das war das mit der aufteilung bei den zaubern )


----------



## Doney (30. Januar 2009)

da fällt mir noch was ein:

kennt von euch jemand popoulus: the beginning?

das fand ich einfach genial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kalgani (30. Januar 2009)

mir fällt gerade ein das ich:

*Civilization II*

vollkommen vergessen habe!
obwohl ich das selbst heute ab und an noch spiele

populous I & II

mit der isometrischen sicht fand ich besser.
"Powermonger" war auch ziemlich genial... nostalgieflash bekomm^^


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (31. Januar 2009)

kalgani schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade ein das ich:
> 
> *Civilization II*
> 
> ...



stimmt!
hab ich auch schon fast vergessen - obwohl ich mit erscheinen von teil III auf diesen umgestiegen bin, da es einfach mehr neues gab und mir dieser dann auch mehr spaß machte
aber ansonsten ist auch teil II TOP!


----------



## Doney (2. Februar 2009)

gilt patrizier II als strategiespiel... wenn ja, dann is das noch ganz mit oben

PS: mein kumpel steht grad neben mir und nötigt mich, siedler II (bzw. siedler II- die nächste generation) zu nennen

wusel- wusel- wusel !!! XD


----------



## Oberboss (7. Februar 2009)

Zur Zeit Company of Heroes, einfach alles TOP: Gameplay, Grafik, Sound, Missionsabwechslung.
Für Einsteiger (Damit bin ich auch eingestiegen: Codename Panzers: Sehr einfach, aber auch niemals langweilig)
Auf LANs ist mein Favorit Schlacht um Mittelerde 1.
Generell lässt sich auch sagen, dass die Nachfolger immer nicht so gut waren wie das Hauptspiel, was vor allem das Missionsdesign und damit auch den Spielspaß betrifft.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Februar 2009)

offline: Command & Conquer (Stunde Null)
online: Warcraft 3 (gerade durch die große community und custommaps immer noch attraktiv)


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Also COH( Company of Heroes) ist für mich das beste Strategiespiel

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## c0re (8. Februar 2009)

AoE 1&2 - Die einzigen die ich wirklich intensiv gespielt habe


----------



## D3N$0 (8. Februar 2009)

c0re schrieb:


> AoE 1&2 - Die einzigen die ich wirklich intensiv gespielt habe



Ja AoE 1+2 sind genial aber das beste Stategiespiel ist für mich Die Siedler 2


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Februar 2009)

WC3
CoH
SupComm


----------



## Razor666 (27. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar:

1. Battle Isle 2-3 / History Line
2. COH / Soldiers HoWW2 / Men of War
3. Hearts of Iron


----------



## psYcho` (27. Februar 2009)

Vom fun-faktor her auf jedenfall Age of Empires 2 mit Add-on.
Einfach klasse wie lang man da spass dran haben kann. Vorallem die unzählbaren LAN Spiele, die weit länger als 4 Stunden dauerten


----------



## Q4teX (1. März 2009)

C&C und Warhammer 40k


----------



## Schmiddy (1. März 2009)

Anno 1602 - Mein 2. Pcspiel und, was ich immernoch sehr gerne und häufig spiele, Rise of Nations und dessen Expansionpack Thrones and Patriots


----------



## KennyKiller (1. März 2009)

DOW2 ftw


----------



## xaxa (9. März 2009)

warcraft3


----------



## Doney (13. März 2009)

anno 1602?

der anfang war immer geil aber nach ner woche wirds doch öde...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> company of heroes



Dito


----------



## IcecreammaN (13. März 2009)

WC3
C&C Reihe
Starcraft
Act of War
World of Conflict
DoW

kann mich nicht so wirklich festlegen, machen alles Spaß


----------



## Schmiddy (16. März 2009)

Naja, mann muss es ja nich ununterbrochen Zocken...gibt ja nch andre Spiele. Aber ich hab Anno 1602 genannt, weils uralt ist und immernoch spass macht, was man nur von wenigen Spielen behaupten kann. So sind die nachvolger meiner Meinung nach schlechter. Aber btw, kennt denn hier eigentlich einer Rise of Nations oder bin ich da der Einzige??


----------

